# Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?



## sleepyhollow (10. Juli 2015)

*Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hei Leute,

eigentlich wollte ich die Wärmeleitpaste  mit einer Kreditkarte auf meiner CPU verteilen, aber angeblich gibt es Luftblasen. 
Verteilt Ihr die WLP oder macht ihr nur einen Klecks in die CPU-Mitte und der Anpressdruck sorgt für den Rest? 
Was gilt hier unter den Experten als die bessere Methode?

Grüße
SleepyHollow


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Es gibt nicht die beste, höchstens eine Lieblingsmethode 

Ich benutze eigentlich immer, was gerade da ist. Zum Beispiel ein abgeschnittenes Stück von irgendeiner Kunsstoffverpackung. Wenn nichts derartiges da ist, dann auch ein dünnes, einmal in der Mitte gefaltetes Stück Pappe.
Da kommt theoretisch alles infrage, was eine gerade und saubere Kante hat.

Verstreichen ist in der Regel aber sicherer, als zu hoffen, dass der Klecks richtig dosiert ist und sich anständig verteilt.


----------



## CSOger (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...htig-auftragen-pcgh-basiswissen-im-video.html


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Bei Geschichten mit Heatspreader verteil ich die Masse meist schön gleichmäßig und dünn mit irgend einem Chipkarten ähnlichen Stück Plastik.
 Bei freiem Sillizium, wie bei vielen AMD Grafikkarten, bevorzuge ich aber die "Tropfen in die Mitte" Methode, da sich WLP auf dem Material nur schlecht verteilen lässt und wenig Abeitsfläche da ist.

Aber wie so oft, ist das eher eine Glaubensfrage, Hauptsache nicht zuviel und auch nicht zu wenig.

Spätestens unter Last mit Wachem Blick auf die Termperaturen wirst du ja merken ob du's richtig gemacht hast.


Edit:


CSOger schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...htig-auftragen-pcgh-basiswissen-im-video.html



Was sagt das verlinkte Video jetzt darüber aus, was die "beste" Methode ist?


----------



## CSOger (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Was sagt das verlinkte Video jetzt darüber aus, was die "beste" Methode ist?



Habe extra den Thread und nicht die Startseite mit dem Video verlinkt.
Denn da kann man lesen das es für die Leute die sich in dem Thread geäußert haben keine "beste" Methode gibt bzw. nicht jeder die gleiche bevorzugt.
Spachtel,Klecks...alles dabei.
Ich benutze entweder die "Klecks" Methode oder mache etwas Frischhaltefolie über den Zeigefinger mit dem ich die Paste dann verstreiche.
Damit bekomme ich gerade sehr zähe Paste wie zbs. die GC Extreme gleichmässiger verteilt als mit nem Spachtel,Chipkarte.


----------



## XeT (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich nehm meinen brillenpass. Der ist laminiert und hat die perfekte Größe zum verstreichen. Aber wie bereits erwähnt jeder wie er will.


----------



## HGHarti (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Frischhaltefolie benutze ich nicht wegen der Statischen Aufladung aber mit einem stück Folie einer Grafikkarte (Anti Statisch)habe ich gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich persönlich bleibe bei dem verteilen mit einem selbst gebastelten Spachtel, und Luftblasen hatte ich dort noch nie


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ne alte Sim-Karte geht ganz gut, wenn die Stelle nicht zu verbaut ist.
Bei meiner Gelid Paste war ein Spatel dabei, der hat ganz gut funktioniert.

Aber bei ausreichend flüssiger Paste reicht es auch, die grob mit der Tubenspitze spiralförmig zu verschmieren. Solange überall min "leichter Schmierfilm" bis 0,5 mm Dicke ist, verteilt sich der Rest von alleine.

Und ganz gleich, wie dilettantisch ich die bisher draufgemacht hatte, Lufteinschlüsse hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass ein dünnes "X" die beste Methode ist, um WLP zu verteilen. Gab mal einen Test dazu, schon länger her.


----------



## goomStar (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Wo kauf ich ein dünnes X?
(sry, ich konnte nicht anders 

Meine favorisierte Methode ist bisher auch die Frischhaltefolie / flexible ESD Folie. Einfach weil ich direktes Feedback im Finger habe und so den typischen Fehler besser vermeiden kann, zu viel Paste aufzutragen.
Letztlich stellt die WLP ja nur ein Hilfsmittel dar, um die Wärme vom CPU-Heatspreader auf den Kühlkörpersockel zu übertragen. Sprich, je weniger WLP da dem direkten Vollkontakt im Weg ist, desto besser. Im Idealfall füllt die WLP ja nur die minimalen Unebenheiten auf.


----------



## freezy94 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich mache es mit Wattestäbchen. Damit kann ich die Paste perfekt verteilen und wieder etwas dazugeben oder direkt wegnehmen wenn es zu viel oder zu wenig ist.
Damit habe ich für mich persönlich auch die besten Ergebnisse erzielt. Dazu kommt noch das es meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser und schneller geht als z.B. mit der Kreditkarte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Geraten da nicht zu viele Fussel dazwischen?
Meine Wattestäbchen von REWE fallen ja schon so auseinander, wenn ich sie nur in die Hand nehme


----------



## flotus1 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ein Werkzeug mit dem man die WLP mit ganz viel Gefühl auftragen kann hat man immer dabei: die Finger.
Wenn man die danach wäscht anstatt sie sauber zu lecken und nicht 20 Kühler pro Tag montiert sollte sich die Gefahr für Leib und Leben in Grenzen halten.
Danach einmal den Kühler aufsetzen, wieder abnehmen, schauen ob ganzflächig Kontakt vorhanden war und wieder drauf damit.
So mach ich das jedenfalls mit den paar wenigen Kühler die ich montiere.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Kommt drauf an, wie die Kühlerfläche ist..
Bei Heatpipes mit Zwischenräumen würde ich die WLP gleichmäßig verteilen, ansonsten einen Klecks in die Mitte und den Kühler gleichmäßig andrücken.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

tröpfchen in die mitte, Rest erledigt der druck des Kühlers


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Man muss jetzt auch keine Wissenschaft daraus machen,

einfach die Paste so auftragen, dass die Oberfläche gerade noch so durchschimmert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie die Kühlerfläche ist..
> Bei Heatpipes mit Zwischenräumen würde ich die WLP gleichmäßig verteilen, ansonsten einen Klecks in die Mitte und den Kühler gleichmäßig andrücken.


Bei Heatpipes ziehe ich schon mal den Spachtel mit dem Rest darüber nur um die Rillen füllen.
 Es führen einfach viele Wege nach Rom und jeder muss für sich die beste Variante hernehmen


----------



## sleepyhollow (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Okay, danke Leute. Ich habe jetzt die Kreditkartenvariante gewählt. Der PC ist heute schon einmal erfolgreich gestartet. Soweit ist auch nichts auffälliges in Sicht.


----------



## Madfurion (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Wenn du es mit der Kreditkarte gemacht hast und dir jetzt nichts auffällt ist das schon mal super. Kannst ja immer die Temperaturen messen und falls die dir zu hoch scheinen sollten noch mal nachschauen.

Ich habe bei meinem ersten Zusammenbau mit der Kreditkarte gearbeitet und bin mir noch nicht zu 100% sicher ob ich es richtig gemacht habe aber die Temperaturen passen


----------



## freezy94 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Geraten da nicht zu viele Fussel dazwischen?
> Meine Wattestäbchen von REWE fallen ja schon so auseinander, wenn ich sie nur in die Hand nehme



Habe die von SOLO aus'm Aldi die funktionieren super. Konnte auch keine Fusseln erkennen - die Kühlleistung ist aber top.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beste Methode für den Aufrag von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hab da noch mal einen Vergleich gefunden:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hNgFNH7zhQ

Die Klecks- und die dünne X-Methode scheint noch am einfachsten und effektivsten zu sein.
Etwas viskosere Pasten müsste man dann aber wahrscheinlich ordentlich vorheizen und unmittelbar danach den Kühler aufdrücken.


----------

